# I really dont understand.



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, i have a load of questions. First is that, yesterday i ran into a site where they said that i should talk to my tiel in a high pitch tone because a low voice would sound like a growl of a predator. I can do that, in fact, i sounded like a talking macaw. But it can be very loud. I cant make it more quiet because my original voice is low. And i also read in other sites that i should talk to my tiel in a soft manner to calm him down. Should i talk to him softly or in a high pitch tone?. And now im completely confused. And the other one is, if i open the cage door, he wont go out. So i only open the door if he is throwing a tantrum. Where in, he'd fly. The problem is that he has clipped wings, 6 feathers in each wing, and i cant put him in his cage. If i come near him, he'd run away. He hisses a little but not much and he dont bite. I really dont want to scare him


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Soft Calm voice, if your normal voice is low - then don't change it  

Read to him from beside the cage while he's in it. 

How long have you had him? - it takes some a few days to settle in others take weeks to a few months. 

Patience is the key ! 

The High pitched voice is to teach them to talk - Supposedly it's supposed to help teach them to talk - how true it is I don't know Never tried.


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Well i had him about 4 days now, and he eats and drinks on his own. So i guess he settled in already. And he chirps when i whistle to him. Thanks for your reply atvchick. And can i look at him sometimes? Or he'd think that i wanna eat him?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they say it's best to look with one eye, or at least blink often 

I don't know the concept of that, because mine don't seem to care but i've had mine for a while 

Eating/drinking is the 1st step of settling in . You have to earn/gain their trust before they won't be scared any more.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, you'll want to give him some more time to adjust to his new home.

And um, it's fine to look at him. At least I think it is. Mine never had problems with people looking at him. (Except overly enjoying it...he's a ham. )

You should talk to him softly and calmly. A high-pitched tone will probably excite him.
As far as teaching him to talk, in my experience it is easier when using a high-pitched tone. Everything my bird has learned has been from a high-pitched tone anyway.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've taught Shiro two words, but not used a high pitched voice when doing so. Every bird's different though, but I haven't needed to do it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Time and patience. You don't need to change your voice. Never yell at your tiel though.


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh. Thanks for your replies everybody. I opened his cage door and tried to reach him. He nibble first then i let him perch in my finger. I played my PSP while he was on my shoulder. He chirps when the monkeys (in the game) screams. Lol. And i made him perch on my hand again. And i tried to scratch the bald spot under his crest. He closes his eyes. Is that a big step in taming him?


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine actually respond better to a low, calm voice than to an excited one. 

Considering in the wild tiels have more bird predators to contend with than anything else (assuming they're not urban), and they have high pitched, loud calls, I'd think the opposite was true. In the actual non-urban wild here we don't have anything that growls other than Tasmanian Devils (which... I don't think there are tiels in Tasmania) and Dingos, which wouldn't naturally be inclined to stalk tiels.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Basically what you are aiming for is baby talk! The way that you talk to a baby is kind of all of those things. Women instinctively raise their voices up a pitch and put a bit of softness to it. The idea is not to sound threatening but yet to sound interesting. Children are more likely to listen if something sounds interesting. That sing song voice we put on for them when we read bedtime stories for example seems to do the trick.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

mahkoy said:


> Oh. Thanks for your replies everybody. I opened his cage door and tried to reach him. He nibble first then i let him perch in my finger. I played my PSP while he was on my shoulder. He chirps when the monkeys (in the game) screams. Lol. And i made him perch on my hand again. And i tried to scratch the bald spot under his crest. He closes his eyes. Is that a big step in taming him?


That's a great step!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

mahkoy said:


> Oh. Thanks for your replies everybody. I opened his cage door and tried to reach him. He nibble first then i let him perch in my finger. I played my PSP while he was on my shoulder. He chirps when the monkeys (in the game) screams. Lol. And i made him perch on my hand again. And i tried to scratch the bald spot under his crest. He closes his eyes. Is that a big step in taming him?


Sounds like you are on your way to a great bond with him  Just take it slow and don't chase him around the cage or force him do do things he is not ready to do and Iam sure you have a strong bond in time


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok. Maybe i'd wait for some time. Maybe he's not completely adjusted in his surroundings. So i will ask some questions again. What if he's adjusted now and it turns out that he was a good biter, how can i make him go out of his cage? And if he had settled in, how can i make him roam in my room, because all he does is walk on the table. Thanks for your replies, you guys are such a great help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You can use a perch if he knows how to step up (in other words get on the perch) and take him out that way. Otherwise, perhaps try and lure him out with some millet or a tasty treat that he loves! don't react if he goes to bite you either.

As for your second question, you can't really do much about him roaming around your room, he's gotta get used to what this new environment looks like, where he can roam around and places that he can go.. obviously he's found one place he can go; the table.. that's his starting point. He'll gradually start going to other places in your room, he may just be taking it slow for now, it'd be a bit scary for him.


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, i think he's a fast learner! Last night, i make him perch in my hand. Finger to finger. And today, i opened his cage. Wait, until he flew to the floor. And i offered him my hand. I was shocked when he step up and chirped a lot!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing good. Keep spending time with him!


----------



## mahkoy (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like Drew and i are climbing the stairs so fast! Everytime i put my hand inside his cage, he'll raise his foot and wait for my hand to come near him. I guess patience really is the key!


----------

